# How old is this alcoy bottle?



## Jet Coaster Fan (Jan 15, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pretty-Little-SERPIS-ALCOY-BOTTLE-w-Copper-Bow-SPAIN-/260669662282?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb11f644a
 I have that same bottle and was wondering how old is it? mine does not havge the foil on the bottom. is it art glass or a real vitage bottle?


----------



## Wangan (Jan 15, 2011)

Its not very old,they didn`t start recycling glass until 1977.


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan (Jan 15, 2011)

What year is it from?


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 16, 2011)

From.






 From wiki-alcoi.


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan (Jan 16, 2011)

Whats the value of this botle?   Are these bottles common or rare?


----------

